# Will a T5 ballast drive/overdrive T8's



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

Hello All!

I recently purchased a lot of 10 of these T5 ballasts:
http://www.ultrasave.ca/Folder/Spec_ER254120M.pdf
They have similar, if not identical specs to the advance centium ballasts some people use for T5's.

It was a whim and the price was right. Since then, my budget is now tighter I was wondering if I could use these ballasts to overdrive some 4' T8's? If so, how would I wire it up? Just hook all four leads to one end of the bulb like regular overdriving?

The difference of $3 for a T8 tube versus $12 + shipping for a T5 is the reason I am looking into this.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I would be weary of overdriving anything. And the price difference isn't really all that much. With that said, I think it's possible, and would be similar if not exactly the same as overdriving anything. Maybe someone who knows more about this subject can chime in.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help.

-John N.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

How much were the ballasts?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

It should work fine. The Advance centium will power 2x54T5, 2x55watt PC, 2x36/69watt PC or 1x any of those. The line current is the same as for a 32watt NO as it is for a 36watt PC. The ballast will probably load sense he current needed to power tubes so I would wire it exactly as the diagram says for a 2 lamp setup.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks like it's time for an experiment.

Wire it up, put the lamp where it won't cause any damage if it catches on fire and do a "bake off" test. Let it run for your normal cycle and see how hot it gets. Three things to keep track of:
(1) ballast. Too hot is when the ballast starts to get the fried electrical component smell  If the ballast is hot to the touch, you'll probably want to mount it on the outside of the fixture or to a piece of metal on the surface of the fixture to act as a heat sink.
(2) tubes. these shouldn't get too hot, but it's fun to compare them against other fixtures and ballasts.
(3) fixture itself. If it's a wood fixture box, you don't want it to catch fire. 

It helps to have some comparisons to other lamps. I do 2X overdriving of 48 inch T8 bulbs and the Workhorse ballast stays just warm to the touch. I have the smallest APC bright kit and the magnetic ballasts (came with the kit) are too hot to keep your finger on. Some people do 4X overdriving.

This is just my perspective, you mileage may vary.


----------



## KCFITZ78 (Apr 15, 2009)

I found the following article, and this is a GREAT article:
http://www.geocities.com/teeley2/overdrv1.html


----------

